# Eats hair?



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

From what I've seen, there's not much a golden *won't *eat.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ike does the same thing. He gets a wad and chews it like gum then spits it out.

If you think of their mouths like our hands, you'll better understand your Golden. He's "feeling" things out. Their noses are their newspapers


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I wish Fergus spit it out! That's one of the reasons for my obessive vacuuming - he eats the hairballs that tumble across the floor or the hair that comes off of him or Lily with the Furminator. Ick!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I call them tumbleweeds


----------



## Eclipse95 (Jan 2, 2008)

Riley will do the same thing if there are any hairballs. He will find them, chew them up so they are nice and soggy, and then spit them somewhere. If I catch him, he'll spit it out in my hand (lovely:yuck but he usually does it behind my back.

I usually end up vacuuming twice a day and sweeping/mopping at least once to keep him from getting to the fur (and to keep the house presentable)!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

If you find something they won't eat, let us know. 
Wait. My oldest boy Rusty used to gag at the smell of bananas. He would no touch them. On the other hand he was known to eat cat ...treats, balloons, socks, half a box of chocolates, and to eat out of a 40 lb bag of food till he was caught.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Brushing Tinkerbell requires 2 people. One to brush and one to gather the hair before she eats it. If she manages to get it from us and eat it we have to put her outside. She hasn't yet figured out that if she didn't eat hair she wouldn't throw up hairballs!


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Camden does this too when I groom him. I have to put the hair in a bag or he'll inhale it. 

However what's REALLY gross.... You know how you sometimes get a nice little glob of hair in the bathtub drain. Well, yeah... imagine seeing your dog jump in the shower and eat that down! Talk about disgusting!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Also keep an eye on the cotton after cleaning his ears. Brady will eat the dirty ones as I grab a clean one for the other ear.

Somebody on this board once said, "The world is a golden's buffet"


----------



## jak_sak (Jan 23, 2008)

cubbysan said:


> "The world is a golden's buffet"


LoL!! I am using it!!:


----------



## chipperfay (Mar 27, 2008)

I have talked to several of my friends who are Golden owners about the hairball thing and theirs do not do it. Ours does she gags or sticks her tongue out like crazy sometimes for hours and looks miserable and finally will toss up a large wad of hair a couple of times every other month. We comb her a few times a week and take her to the groomer once a month. Anyone have any suggestions to ease her discomfort or prevent them?


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

That's weird, chipperfay! Fergus eats dog hair all the time, but we only see it again on the back end (ew). 

Have you tried using a Furminator brush on her? It REALLY gets the loose hair out and may cut down on what she ingests. Also, make sure her area is vacuumed well. Fergus loves to eat a stray fur tumbleweed if one crosses his path.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

yep Shelley is the same she eats the loose hair flying around be it dog hair,cat hair,human hair,bird feathers lol. Shelley is also known for eatting used bandaids,cat poo,bird poo,dog poo i say this as a joke i think she would even eat humans poo if she could get it lol. Theres nothing Shelley won't try to eat, I've actually found something she doesn't like lemons hehe.

What i do is i put all the dead hair i brush out of her and Einstein into a plastic bag i then place something hard over the bag while i continue brushing so none of the hair comes out of the bag.


----------

